# Well it looks like the UK this year



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes it has been decided that this year we will forgo traveling through Europe. We will embark on a journey throughout the UK, it will I think, until Scotland, be awkward to find stopping places rather than sites.
We will be unable to trek around places of interest these days, so unless it is on the doorstep of our pitch then we will miss it.
Have to admit that at our age and being the wanderers we were, we have covered an awful lot and enjoyed it.
We will be grateful for sites on the seafront, where we can gaze as the tides do their thing. :wink: I do have a book of sites that have sea views or close to it, but it is terribly out of date.
We have thought of going clockwise, must include Wales wonderful place.Should have used the opportunity to learn the language when it was there.
Think I have the midge forecast for Scotland somewhere on comp.
Have a rally in April then commence the tour, will have to buy a sim card for the wife's iPad, suggestions for data only. 

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've recently bought a 3 sim for my iPad. It cost £10.49 for 1GB for a month. Three months, at £20+ (and presumably for 3GB) would have been cheaper pro rata but I didn't need that long. 

I was mainly looking for a sim that I could use for data in France and I called into a 3 shop and apparently their's is fine for many European countries for using data on the same terms as here.

I'd had a 3 sim before but it wasn't useful for Europe last time I went. It could be topped up over the internet via the 3 app, even if there was no data left in the account and no wifi.


Hope you have an enjoyable trip.


Chris


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cabby,
I have an app on my iPhone that gives you up to the minute midge forecast for Scotland. I'm sure that you can get the same for android too.
Have a great trip and hope the weather is kind!
Mel.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keep your midges, I'll have to endure 30+ in France instead

tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suppose I might be able to persuade her to go as far as France, say Normandy/Brittany or such like, it is the enormous cost of insurance which could be used more favourably elsewhere.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Dear Cabby
I do not know if you have tried BritStops in the UK. We have and to date we have not visited a bad one. Interesting places and some of the most fascinating hosts who are only too glad to gain customers this way. If you were over 60ish you could also enhance your trip by using the local buses to explore local towns at no expense while your van would be safely parked off the road, often under the watchful eyes of the residences cameras.

Alan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

We are going to give the UK a go this year if we can find sites that don't want a mortgage for a pitch. Got to be adult only as cannot stand other peoples kids. Our 7 Grandkids are OK. in small 4 hour slots.

What is the worst time of year for the West coast of Scotland. Cannot do midges and wearing Bee keepers suit to get around.

Has anyone used good adult sites in the UK or Scotland. 

We have not spent a summer in the UK since 2007. Does it warm up after May.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

By the time you have paid for the sites in UK Cabby,be cheaper to pay the insurance and go to France.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hollande needs our money :lol: 

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Temporary Holiday Sites cabby plus a bit of wildcamping ..... cheap as chips.

We should meet up and I can collect all those beers you owe me. :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

> Temporary Holiday Sites cabby plus a bit of wildcamping ..... cheap as chips.
> 
> We should meet up and I can collect all those beers you owe me. :lol:


In Wales? :lol:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Right by the sea in Anglesey
http://www.stdavidspark.com/home.htm


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We also like adult only sites but my word, you don't half pay for them. If someone has a list of reasonably priced ones let us know.

Paul.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Another vote for 3 Data Sim.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> > Temporary Holiday Sites cabby plus a bit of wildcamping ..... cheap as chips.
> >
> > We should meet up and I can collect all those beers you owe me. :lol:
> 
> ...


No Kay, not Wales. 8O

When I went last year, it was closed. :roll:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hunstanton, Norfolk. Out the side door, along a path and you're on the sea front.Don't be put off by the entertainment, chip shop etc. This is a very well run site and apart from children's holidays the camping/motorhoming wasn't at all full. It has two good swimming pools too.
http://www.searles.co.uk/accommodation/touring-camping/

Caravan Club Seacroft site at Cromer. Cross over the road to the sea. Buses all along the coast.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cabby we can empathise with you. Following our last visit to the Oncologist we thought the prognosis was good enough to try a cruise.

Short 14 day cruise cost £2,500, Insurance for same £2,850. No one will insure us for more than 14days abroad in the Camper.

So what we have decided to do is take out standard Red Pennant which basically excludes Val's condition.

We made it back home from the South of France in two days last year so can hopefully do it again if need be. Val slept in bed most of the way home and she is much better now.

We wish you a safe and enjoyable trip wherever it may take you.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad Vals a bit better Steve. Give her our love.

Steve and Mary.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

some one else said they took out insurance but excluded the maladies that were not covered except at a ridiculous high cost. It might be the same route we shall take, It is Spain that is so dear.Mind you slumming it down in the south of France does seem an alternative.

cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

What is the worst time of year for the West coast of Scotland. Cannot do midges and wearing Bee keepers suit to get around. 


Mid May-mid September.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

747 said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > > Temporary Holiday Sites cabby plus a bit of wildcamping ..... cheap as chips.
> ...


That's because we knew you were coming and didn't want you to stay


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

bigtree said:


> What is the worst time of year for the West coast of Scotland. Cannot do midges and wearing Bee keepers suit to get around.
> 
> Mid May-mid September.


Yeah - but the damn bagpipes are 365 :roll:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Cabby if you're touring around South Wales I know a lovely pub stop with a car park right next to the sea, not far from Barry (not the Mr D Barry), drop me a PM if you want the details


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Not wishing to be a party pooper but I'm sure I've read about people being refused an insurance payout because they didn't declare all illnesses. Even if the illness they are claiming for wasn't one of them.
Also; if for any reason you need an ambulance (or even worse) to get home and they don't pay out it will be at least £30,ooo from Spain. Happened to a friend who had to remortgage his house in very sad circumstances.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> some one else said they took out insurance but excluded the maladies that were not covered except at a ridiculous high cost. It might be the same route we shall take, It is Spain that is so dear.Mind you slumming it down in the south of France does seem an alternative.
> 
> cabby


Can't understand that cabby, we have used the Spanish health service twice, once when I cut my hand 6 stitches, from time of cutting to back on site with glass of wine was, and you won't believe it 50mins. The other time was with my wife who neck started to swell up badly. I can't fault them and no charge just our EHIC card required.. In France you need extra cover as do all the Nationals so get EHIC plus. The plus covers for that, that the EHIC card doesn't.

Wobby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

From Spain in an emergency, could take the Ferry, at a price but home in 24 hours.

Alan


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

StephandJohn said:


> Right by the sea in Anglesey
> http://www.stdavidspark.com/home.htm


I wouldn't use that site on principle.

Quite a few year ago my wife went, with the kids, to visit her mother for a week. As the weather suddenly turned very good for the time of year I decided to go and camp, for a couple of days, on that site as it's only a couple of hours drive and I had been there before with the kids.
When I arrived it was almost empty and tried to book in but I was refused access.
I was told in no uncertain terms that single men were not allowed on the site.

Made to feel like a hooligan or a nonce.

Plenty of good places on Angelsey though.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Absolutely StephandJohn, we were with a couple who had to be flown back from Greece unfortunately the lady had omitted to mention that she was on some sort of heart medication, they had to pay £12,000 reimbursement for the flight home and specialist flight staff.

For the last five years since Val's cancer was first diagnosed and operated on we have declared all of our tablets, ailments, treatment etc. Net result is we are insured (in theory) for everything that we have not got.

Unfortunately last year the Metastatic Cancer developed so she now has it in several places with no further treatment possible.

Last week I tried to get insurance to cover us on a cruise. The insurance companies said the prognosis had to be over six months. Oncologist stated over twelve months. Great I thought but didn't anticipate almost £3k.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

After looking at the UK prices I not sure that we can afford to go on a tour. we could have 8 weeks across the channel for 3 weeks over here.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Clarity at last

tony


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> bigtree said:
> 
> 
> > What is the worst time of year for the West coast of Scotland. Cannot do midges and wearing Bee keepers suit to get around.
> ...


Well your name is almost correct

vic DICK doc

You have obviously not visited Scotland. :x


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No clarity at all Tony.

Aires may be free or cheap and on some you are packed in like Sardines.

For a similar price you can have a THS, CL or CS in the UK. Scotland has plenty of wildcamping opportunities and there are plenty of Pubs that will let you stop over free if you have a drink or a meal.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe one does not want to eat in a pub,as this would cost more than the campsite so defeats the object.

cabby


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Not necessarily, we frequently use a pub stop not too far from us especially on a Friday night when we can't leave home until after work. The car park is huge and right next to a canal so there's lovely walks and a meal for two is less than £20.

If I were to go to a campsite I'd have to pay the pitch fee and then either buy food to cook a meal or get a takeaway. You have to eat wherever you stay


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Insurance becomes a big issue once you hit 65 and 70yrs old.

EHIC Plus looks good on paper but still as expensive again as our existing Staysure travel cover which is worldwide.

We do many rallies and shows through the year where we get free camping etc as exhibitors, so we get around a fair bit at just the cost of fuel.

The one big European show we go to is Nuenen, after which we drive down to France for a fortnight.

Another year before I hit 70   

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its looking like we might not get abroad this year as well. Maybe a few short (two weeks or so ) trips in the UK.

We usually go to Flamborough area (east Yorks Coast), the Lake District or the Isle of Arran in Scotland. I have also done in the past about 18 Scottish Islands.

All those places are up north Cabby as you know but offer some great low cost CL sites or plenty of wild camping. Some of the wild spots up in Scotland and on the islands are just stunning.

CL sites can still be had for a fiver if you dont need hookup.

We toured devon and Cornwall a couple of times and just went from CL to CL as we found wilding not as easy but it didnt break the bank. The biggest cost in the UK was always fuel but thats much cheaper now.

Long term travelling Europe is always going to be better value and better weather but you can "do" the UK short term and it doesnt need to break the bank.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you all for your comments and help.No decision has been reached as yet. We shall not be changing to a caravan though.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We got for CLs and CSs if we can but often find they are not in places within easy distance of places we want to visit. Once parked up we'd rather walk or get buses than move.

A couple more campsites are Filey (on the cliffs and a very short walk in to the little town http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=3770,Its a municipal site and they don't have a website.

Woodhall Spa in lincs.(two campsites - one municipal -this is one of them 
http://www.woodhallcountrypark.co.uk/
Bath Marina http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=2751 minutes from the Park and Ride in to Bath


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cabby here is an idea. You could do Wales, the Lake District and the Isle of Arran. You will need at least a month or two.

Cant tell you much about Wales but Kay and some others will. Plenty of CL sites and some good wilding in the Lakes especially at the quieter north western lakes like Crummock water and Buttermere. I could certainly help with that.

Arran is only a short hop from there and they have massively reduced the ferry costs when I checked recently

You mention you like to be parked by the sea well have a look at these spots. Arran wild camping

There are also a couple of nice campsites. The one at Kildonan at the bottom end of the island is small and right by the water. The other one at the top end at Lochranza is set back from the Loch but surrounded by stunning scenery.

You could even hopscotch from Lochranza to Kintyre and then up the west coast to Oban and Mull!

May to June is the best time I think but the downside is there could be the possibility of running into us as we may go that way ourselves.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> cabby said:- Maybe one does not want to eat in a pub,as this would cost more than the campsite so defeats the object. cabby


The way we look at it Cabby, is that *we get a good pub supper for about £5 each*, and probably an enjoyable chat with a few others in the dining room.

A campsite is going to cost £20 (in round figures).

A pub supper will be £30 for the two, including a drink.

Therefore the meal has (realistically) cost a tenner for the two of us.

Have you got Maps.Me on your smart phone?

Have you seen >> this site << ?

At the last count there were 642 pubs in the UK which welcome motorhomes for a free stopover, assuming of course that the occupants have either a meal or a few drinks at the bar.

Download the kml file (_or kmz - doesn't matter which_) from the website.

Email it to yourself, and open it on your phone or tablet.

Tap the kmz file and Maps.Me will digest it and show all the pubs as little red pushpins on the map . . . with information as well.

And it's all free, including Maps.Me now . . . and this advice!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave

P.S. Instructions for Android. iGadgets may be a bit different.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Growing old is a bummer, it shouldn't be allowed! I can remember my dad saying to me " life flashes past in a moment" Back then I thought silly old sod, it was I who was silly. Now at 68 with cardiac disease and taking buckets of tablets I wonder, still at leased I've gone 15 years more than dad, so I can't complain. 

As for travel I stick to the EU and good fortune has allowed me to put aside a few bob for when, if, something else goes wrong. We often head to Spain, Benicassim, were there's a brilliant health service clinic which accept EHIC. There are many people I know from all over Europe with all sorts of age related problems, one, a good friend from Holland had terminal cancer and still traveled down, she loved it. Several others have heart problems, and yes a few die at the campsite but they've enjoyed life and thats what counts.

Wobby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> wobby said:- Growing old is a bummer, it shouldn't be allowed!


Better than the alternative though Wobby. :wink:

I do agree though. Like most others I've always said that I would like to live an extra 10 years, but why couldn't I have them when I was 30???

*Cabby - Failure is better than surrender!*

Go for it lad! You wouldn't have started the thread if you didn't want to continue going abroad. I'm older than you (_and suffering from man-flu at the moment _ :roll: ) but we already have the tunnel booked.

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

cabby said:


> Maybe one does not want to eat in a pub,as this would cost more than the campsite so defeats the object.
> 
> cabby


Oh! Cabby. For such a usually ingenious man, you fall short on this occasion.
Before you go away in the warmer months, do a Barry and learn the guitar, you have plenty of time. Then off to any pub you like and busk for the evening while parked there and earn two meals in lieu of payment. Job done, although I have not allowed for fuel costs.

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Regarding the EHIC card, we have used it in both France and Italy and it was superb. Two ambulance journeys and emergency treatment for Michelle in ITaly. Nothing to pay or claim back, all pretty straight forward. 1 ambulance trip for me and emergency treatment in France and nothing to pay. I had to pay about £20 to get stitches out in France from a doctor but just claimed it back when I got home.

I hope nobody has to use it but if you do it seems to work well in those two countries.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, should have said that it was not the cost of the pub, but the accessibility for the wife who has great difficulty in using steps, we always ask before booking anywhere if there is an entrance without steps. We do find that when abroad great efforts are made to assist, not always the case over here am sorry to say.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Regarding the EHIC card, we have used it in both France and Italy and it was superb. Two ambulance journeys and emergency treatment for Michelle in ITaly. Nothing to pay or claim back, all pretty straight forward. 1 ambulance trip for me and emergency treatment in France and nothing to pay. I had to pay about £20 to get stitches out in France from a doctor but just claimed it back when I got home.
> 
> I hope nobody has to use it but if you do it seems to work well in those two countries.


Does it cover mental problems? :roll:

Just asking :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do hope so, on behalf of the majority on here. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Do what you think is best for yourself and your wife cabby, different people have different views about things.

We don't travel to Europe for our own reasons.

5 Dog Passports - minimum of £500 to set up.

Ferry cost each way for 5 Dogs - £150

Vet bill in France prior to return x 5 for Dogs £???

800+ mile round trip to Dover from home @ 25 mpg - 32+ gallons.

We would have to stay at least 6 months on free Aires and wildcamping to justify the costs.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear 747, that is expensive.
we are only 80 miles from Dover/Folkstone. about the same mpg, but just the 2 of us.although I do think I am a little dogeared she says.  

cabby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> Oh dear 747, that is expensive.
> we are only 80 miles from Dover/Folkstone. about the same mpg, but just the 2 of us.although I do think I am a little dogeared she says.
> 
> cabby


Just notice Cabby your down the road from us, we are in Hailsham.
Have to keep a lookout for your van. 

Wobby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby you arejust a bit nervous

It feels like that

But the truth is you can return from most places in Europe In a few days

But if you prefer to stick with Gt Britain

Well who could dispute

A absolutely beautiful Island 

If you get the weather

No where is better

I love it

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you aldra, but yes for the wife that is. If anything goes wrong I have to be able to cope with it and I am not physically able these days, due to a medical condition, NO I did not say Mental condition.
These days we just like to sit outside in the sun and relax, a cup of coffee or tea, maybe a wine for the lady. A short shuffle to a cafe/bistro maybe or a BBQ if in the mood.
We have done all the walking and exploring in our youth, need some heat in the old bones.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He y cabby 

So do we

As you know we have had abit of a hit health wise of late

So is France out??

Maybe it's time for short flights to the sun

If not take heart we do have warm sunny days here in our native Great Britain

And failing that

What about a trip to bury?.

Warm meals, warm company, warm beds :lol: 

This house is too big for two

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your'e just too sweet, does Albert realise how lucky he is, how is he getting on, I do try and keep up. 

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

wobby, has it really taken 10 years to realise that.
I think that there are only about 6 Fleurettes about, so if you see one in Sussex or Kent it most likely be us.Ours also has a largish yellow triangular MHF sticker in the top of the windscreen as well.

cabby.


----------

